# LOcal news station will talk about facebook breakups



## Kurosity (Dec 22, 2011)

LOL!! Just saw an add that a local new station will do a peice on facebook Infidelity and break ups............Where the heck have they been? Social media sites have always been a place where people stumble and mess up (to put it lightly). I can not wait to watch it because I am one of thoes people who talk and, yes, yell at the t.v. The add says that they will tell you what you can do about it to boot. Really wondering what they will say you can do to prevent it.

My H used work and a cell phone to have his EA. Has anyone had a facebook cheater???? Anything I should pay attention to when I am in his fb account? (I use his account to send my games stuff when I need it...no i do not play farm ville I hate that thing)


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)




----------



## sigma1299 (May 26, 2011)

Yeah - my EA was mostly facebook driven. I don't claim to be an expert but I would check his message history - especially sent items because just like email a lot people forget to delete the sent folder. You can also have facebook download the account history but you'll have to have access to his email for a while because they will email the file. If he's letting you use his facebook account it's likely clean. But he could always have an alternate set up??


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

people need their crops watered and their animals fed on Farmville dammit!!


----------



## Kurosity (Dec 22, 2011)

I missed the showing because I had to deal with my son. He stood up for him self but he used his fist to do so (punched a bully in the gut). I may check it out on line once I have things in my son's world back together

Truth is that it is clean and he lets me in it all the time so I am not going to find anything. I am only looking because of his EA. Like another person posted I see cheaters every where and he is the one I watch the closest. 

Whatever is the next big social media site is there will be a problem with it and relationships just like FB.

Well AR sorry I am not helping the farmvillers


----------



## Chaparral (Jul 17, 2011)

Burn their farms and take their................stuff. LOL

Check their website and send a link to the station.


----------



## tennisstar (Dec 19, 2011)

I just saw it on my local channel? Do you live in TX by chance?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lordmayhem (Feb 7, 2011)

Can someone at east name the station that aired this piece? That way others can take a look at it too? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Kurosity (Dec 22, 2011)

It was fox13 in utah. 

FOX 13: Utah News, Weather, Sports and Traffic - fox13now.com - KSTU 

I caught a bit of it and then had something to do. Apparently more MCs are seeing fb as a problem in marriages and yes to the extent of Divorce. Hope the link I pasted in gets you to the one I am talking about but I guess even tx has had a story on it


----------



## Kurosity (Dec 22, 2011)

OneMan said:


> Facebook is not at fault because people decided they're going to cheat on their spouses or SO's.


 This is true but I find it amazing that fb is being mentioned in divorce filing and seen as a problem in MC and not just cheating but the amount of time people are spending on it taking them away from their SO and family. NUTS!! I am sure we will be seeing addiction groups for FB popping up real soon too. Sad it is just sad.


----------



## sigma1299 (May 26, 2011)

Between facebook to find old flames - or new ones - and smartphones/texting to be in constant communication with anyone anywhere EA's are just stupid easy to carry on. It's really shocking if you think about it.


----------

